

New Hire to First Commit in Minutes - dzhao
https://www.lob.com/blog/new-hire-to-first-commit-in-10-minutes

======
baddox
I like the overall sentiment, but the "ten minute" window is clearly a
sensationalization, even by the author's own admission. It will probably take
me ten minutes just to get my own basics set up on a new computer, like
browser, password manager, and dotfiles.

------
mathrawka
What's with the attempt at hiding some information in the images?

If you are going to do that, use solid black boxes around it. Do not use MS
Paint (or whatever) to obscure it by hand, it is readable as is.

And if you want to hide the name of the repositor, block out the name at the
top of the Readme as well.

